# MJ Inspires To Shoot @ 33 Ft., 10 Meters



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

I will not say these are easy shots but I will say I am trying to conform to the Standard MJ has now established. I can only think that he will continue to improve and move the standard upward.

10 cans at 33 feet may be my next attempt.

Shooting with The Original Pickle Fork Shooter. Tex small diameter black tubes, Rays Super Pouch.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Good Lord man, you got this one, don`t see 20 being a problem


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

10 cans @ 33 feet before the end of next week.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If I get the time and place I might try and at some point a type of stand for the cans will have to be made. It is likely better to have the cans off the ground.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

might as well start shootin at that height if yer gonna go for it


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Told you that you are faster than me 
Very fun to watch you undertake this new challenge!


----------



## Saderath (Jan 1, 2013)

That is fast!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Amazing! Darrell, it's a real treat to watch you continue to push your limits. M_J, too.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Darrell, I just timed that and you were somewhere around 12 sec for 5 hits, like I said, you got this man, go for it...


----------



## ZorroSlinger (Dec 12, 2012)

Of course, congrats to MJ on record :thumbsup:, however, I have sort-of a personal interest in this ....

*Darrell representing us Old Geezer homeboys! * :banana:

"Youth is not a time of life - it is a state of mind" (Samuel Ullman)


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm glad to see you doing this stuff, DGUI. We've all been interested to see what happens when you focus on this aspect!


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

dgui said:


> I will not say these are easy shots but I will say I am trying to conform to the Standard MJ has now established. I can only think that he will continue to improve and move the standard upward.
> 
> 10 cans at 33 feet may be my next attempt.
> 
> Shooting with The Original Pickle Fork Shooter. Tex small diameter black tubes, Rays Super Pouch.


You are right, I think that every shooter is trying to find the way to improve every aspect, in your case you have very good grounds to extend the distance to 33 feet at little cost of your shooing/reloading speed mastery as you shoot instinctive (almost no aim/point time delay) so I would not be surprised if you can reach 20 cans in a minute, I believe that with your talent you will need a short practice time to achieve it ...

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nicely done !


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Lord Darrell, you always wonder, what is proposed will get, I'm sure.

Master a big hug.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

alfshooter said:


> Lord Darrell, you always wonder, what is proposed will get, I'm sure.
> 
> Master a big hug.


Thank You my Friend.

Glad you like the video.

Darrell


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

ZorroSlinger said:


> Of course, congrats to MJ on record :thumbsup:, however, I have sort-of a personal interest in this ....
> 
> *Darrell representing us Old Geezer homeboys! * :banana:
> 
> "Youth is not a time of life - it is a state of mind" (Samuel Ullman)


Hope to get it before heading for Those Green Pastures, HA!

Theres no fool like an old fool.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

AZ Stinger said:


> Darrell, I just timed that and you were somewhere around 12 sec for 5 hits, like I said, you got this man, go for it...


Really thats just too slow. Hope for better time.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Enjoying seeing you reach new heights Darrell. Very inspiring!


----------



## AlmightyOx (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow Darrell. That is really fast. Every time I watch you I am more and more impressed. How many pieces of ammo can you palm at one time?


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

30 3/8 steel and 15 5/8 marbels.


----------



## scottsaywhat (Mar 31, 2013)

BOY I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING ABOUT 50 TO 100 SHOTS ALMOST EVERYDAY FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS NOW, AND I REALLY DON'T KNOW IF I WILL EVER EVEN BE CLOSE TO YOUR LEVEL. AMAZING SHOOTING SIR, MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

scottsaywhat said:


> BOY I HAVE BEEN SHOOTING ABOUT 50 TO 100 SHOTS ALMOST EVERYDAY FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS NOW, AND I REALLY DON'T KNOW IF I WILL EVER EVEN BE CLOSE TO YOUR LEVEL. AMAZING SHOOTING SIR, MY HAT IS OFF TO YOU!


Most kind of you to say and glad you like the video. The Pickle Fork Frame Tex shooter small diameter tubes and Rays pouches makes for every type of shooting you want to do.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful shooting as always, you amaze me.

As you mentioned, the cans raised on a bench may be better for the effect of them flying a bit more; it may also provide a clearer background for seeing them as targets.

All the best of luck for the future is all I can say; although I am confident that with your skills, that you can achieve whatever you set your mind to.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Flycatcher (Jun 19, 2013)

holly cow! I can only hope that one day ill be half as fast as this!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Cheers ...Q


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

hats off brother you have that pickle fork plinking down to a science :thumbsup:


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

jeez with a video like that, and they way things are in the states right now, we might have to start registering our slingshots now


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Great shooting !!

Do you sometimes shots next the target


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mrpaint said:


> jeez with a video like that, and they way things are in the states right now, we might have to start registering our slingshots now


Then we will have to shoot BareBack and no frame or fork.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Great shooting !!
> 
> Do you sometimes shots next the target


We all miss.


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

ain`t that the truth...


----------

